# Request solution for 6 piece Burr Puzzle



## Huss Zuckerberg (Jul 31, 2016)

I've had this burr puzzle today. It's made of 6 pieces. I was able to disassemble in seconds but reassembling it has taken me the whole day without success!

In the puzzle box, there is no description what so ever for the solution!

I am desperate now!

The six parts are similar to the alphabet letters: OCCGGE with small variations. I have a picture of them but I don't know how to attach it.

Anyone Familiar with this puzzle?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*what if you did a search?*

Would you find what I found? .....


----------



## Huss Zuckerberg (Jul 31, 2016)

The last figure is similiar but it's only made of 3 pieces. Whoever wants to help please follow the link below for the parts of this puzzle:


----------

